# air jack



## biker (Dec 31, 2011)

i have an onboard air system, 3 gal 150psi , i would like to know if an air jack would be something for me to get, i have a  40ft sunnybrook toyhauler, 3 axel, just wondering if anyone has one and does the compressor have the umph to lift the rig to change a flat, the air gun works to take off the lugs, thanks


----------



## Triple E (Dec 31, 2011)

You should be able to lift the RV alright but you will not have the volume of air to removing the lug nuts.


----------



## biker (Dec 31, 2011)

triple e thanks for the reply, im figuring if the jack will lift the trailer then the air gun will take off the lugs, already done that, im hoping the compressor will recharge and have enough air to lift the trailer


----------



## Triple E (Dec 31, 2011)

Are you saying that your 3 gallon air tank removed the lug nuts?  Reason I ask is that I have a 10 gallon tank, 150 psig, and it would not keep up with the air gun.  Heck I couldn't even break one lug nut lose.


----------



## akjimny (Dec 31, 2011)

I got a 120 volt AC impact wrench.  Fire up the generator and run an extension cord to the exterior outlet and I'm good to go for the lug nuts.  Biker, from what I've seen of air jacks - they need the psi but not the volume.  I would think 150 psi should do the trick.  Maybe you could rent one or borrow one from a mechanic to see if it will work before buying??


----------



## biker (Jan 1, 2012)

akjimny, thanks, i am going to do that tomorrow, i would also think a breaker bar and socket would do the trick to loosen the lug nuts, just want to not have to wait for road service if i could change the flat myself without to much effort


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 1, 2012)

Triple E,
Sounds to me that something is wrong with your air gun.  I have an old 10 gallon compresser set at 125psi and it has done a LOT of lug nuts.  I use it at home around the farm...does a good job.


----------



## arvee (Jul 26, 2012)

I wold like to ask what is the difference between air jack and tri valley air compressor service, please give me great info. Thanks!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 26, 2012)

steve,I have a 135psi porta cable, 5 gal. and it will break the lugs on my truck, car, but will not on the MH. Even with a big CHEATER BAR and my weigh I could not break them . But, there again, they was put on with a 1'' IMPACT, so I really didn't think my 1/2'' would. I also have a 1 ton floor jack that I use to jack them up, but will not even lift up one front tire on the MH.


----------



## Philip.Saran (Aug 6, 2012)

When working on a MH, you need tools that can handle heavy weights, if you were to buy a 1" electric 
impact gun, that "might" break loose the lug nuts on a MH.

Normal tools are ment to do work on cars/trucks/smaller RV's, my truck weights 8K with a full tank of
diesel, my TT weights 7700 lbs loaded what does your MH actually weigh??

If you spend any time around a shop that works on bus's/MH/big rigs you will see the mechanics use
air bottle jacks (in the 3 to 5 ton range or bigger) to lift up one to change a tire.

NOTE:  I reread the thread today and they make a ramp to drive the non flat tire up onto so you can
change the flat tire.  CW sells them, you might want to look into one of those.


----------

